# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Aknenormin na trądzik

## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważam, że lek jest rewelacyjnym rozwiązaniem i jedynym ratunkiem dla ludzi z trądzikiem.

Skutki uboczne to suchość ust, lekko zaczerwieniona cera ale tylko na początku. Niestety bardzo wypadają mi włosy , no i mam wysoki cholesterol. Czasami miałam bóle pleców.
Lekarz zdecydował zakończyć kurację.

----------


## apollo

To jest to samo co Izotek, tylko droższy, bo kosztuje ok. 120zł

----------


## Kamil

Hej, ja z trądzikiem walczyłem 7 lat, bez widocznych efektów  :Frown:  Aknenormin pomógł mi w 3 miesiące pozbyć się wszelkich zmian trądzikowych na twarzy dekolcie i plecach.

----------


## martyna

120zł, to tanio bo ja kupiłam w Bydgoszczy po ok. 160zł za dawkę 20mg w 30 tabletkach.

----------


## kornel

A czy on likwiduje wszelkie plamy i przebarwienia potrądzikowe??

----------


## lilia

Ja jestem już po kuracji Aknenorminem. Niestety nie usunął blizn ani przebarwień, ale skutecznie wyleczył trądzik.
Minus jest taki, że moje badania krwi były coraz gorsze. Zaczęły się problemy z wątrobą  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aknenormin czyli odpowiednik Izoteku to lek, którego zażywanie powoduje wiele skutków ubocznych. Jeśli takowe występują to lekarz podejmuję decyzję o zakończeniu kuracji izotretynoiną. nie zlikwiduje on blizn i i przebarwień potrądzikowych choć w znacznym stopniu może je zredukować, ale aby się pozbyć tych defektów skórnych należy wykonać serię zabiegów medycyny estetycznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przeliczyłam się z ilością potrzebna do zakończenia kuracji.
odsprzedam aknenormin:
kapsułki 10 mg - 100 szt ( ważne do sierpnia 2011)
kapsułki 20 mg - 100 szt ( ważne do października 2011)
tel 509 349 952

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pilnie potrzebuje tabletek 20mg  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aknenormin 20mg można w Niemczech kupić w opakowaniu 60 tabletek cena ok 50 EU

----------


## uuuxD

czytaja różne fora oraz prowadząc rozmowy ze znajomymi farmaceutami dowiedziałam się ze tańszym odpowiednikiem aknenominy jest axotret , pytanie moje jest następujące czy ktos używał tego axotretu? bo dermat, zapisał mi aknenomine a ze względu na moja obecna studencka sytuacje finansową chce ulzyc mojej kieszeni , wiec prosze o wasza pomoc w tej sprawie .

----------


## Ze Co?!

za przeproszeniem
lek od ktorego wypadaja wlosy i bola stawy, to nie jest dobrze dobrana kombinacja lecznicza, tylko brutalna i inwazyjna metoda. tez bralem aknenormin i jak mnie potelepalo skutkami ubocznymi, to dalem sobie spokoj. moze jestescie odporniejsi, ale mozecie mi wierzyc ze i tak was dogonia.

----------


## o zgrozo

w koncu ktos przestal pisac pochwalki dla tego nieszczesnego aknenormina. tez testowalem i nikt z was mi nie wmowi ze to dobry lek! prawnikow to maja dobrych, zeby potem nie placic za odszkodowania za komplikacje, a jest w pip. osobiscie mialem wspaniale przezycia gastryczne. aknenormin stop! ludzie, co wy?!

----------


## ZFRUStrowany

racja! przecież to jest MEGA świństvvvvoooo! czytajcie chociaż czasem te ulotki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czytać... teraz to czytam. wcześniej mi sie nie chciało, bo po uj, ale jak przeszedłem 3 tygodni kuracji aknenorminem to do końca życia bede czytał co mi podsuwają za leki =/

----------


## me2

to +1
ja tez mialem przejscia po aknenorminie
min mialem non stop rozwolnienie
a ze musialem duzo pic bo suszylo, to bylo
przesrane... doslownie.

----------


## czarnek

co, problemy gastryczne po "leku" ?
klasyka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm to ja chyba inny lek sobie kupie. chce ktos kupic akenormin? nieuzywany? nie no, zartuje, nikomu nie zrobie takiego psikusa  :Smile:

----------


## lot

fajne leki macie w polsce  :Big Grin:

----------


## dmbc

Miałam jakieś dziwne uczulenie po aknenorminie i myślałam, że tylko ja tak mam.

----------


## polly2

Też miałam uczulenie po tym czymś..!!!

----------


## qarta

Ty też miałaś, ja nie kumam jak można coś takiego na rynek wypuścić.

----------


## wenna

Ja chyba to wyrzucę do śmieci.

----------


## podwał

Uuuu to ja chyba podziękuje za takie leki, szkodzą zamiast pomagać?

----------


## potwór

Ja miałam jakieś problemy z hormonami nie polecam.

----------


## asiamach

Miałam ten sam problem. Szybko odstawiłam ten lek.

----------


## jankaw

Też miałam po nim problemy z cerą, odradzam.

----------


## wera6

Odradzam ten lek również. Mam po nim jedynie nieprzyjemności.

----------


## poula

Też miałam podobnie po tym leku :Frown:

----------


## adiq300

ssssssssssssss

----------


## antekia3

Aknenormin to zły wybór ja miałam bardzo duże nieprzyjemności po używaniu tego leku.

----------


## tama

Dobry lek! Poczytajcie opinie w internecie widać, że to jakiś szwindel.

----------


## sassa

Po tym jak zaczęła mi po nim lecieć  krew z nosa  przestałam go używać, nie warto!

----------


## patimmmmm

ktos chyba pisze sam ze sobą i ktoś kto wogóle nie miał doczynienia z tym lekiem .... ojej straszne  krew z nosa  mi poleciała (suuuper!!) no normalnie podstawówka

----------


## zarakro

Mi ten lek nie pomógł jak kilka innych może jestem odporna na leczenie.

----------


## zhella

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem tego laku a tu gdzie nie czytam to coraz więcej takich głosów znajduje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NIe straszcie ludzi skutkami ubocznymi. Zależy od indywidualnych predyspozycji. U mnie na poczatku były problemy z suchością ust. Ale wszystko wróciło do normy. Minął miesiąc i jest ok. Badania w normie, suchość skóry też nie jest problemem. NIe straszcie ludzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 6 lat zmagam sie z tradzikiem, poczatkowo spokojnie dalo sie to zniesc. DO CZASU,od miesiaca nie moge na siebie patrzec.To co mi sie zaczelo dziac na twarzy jest po prostu koszmarem. Zaczelam brac ten lek,leciala mi  krew z nosa  i duzo spalam. Biore dopiero drugi tydzien i mam STRASZNY wysyp.Nie wiem co to bedzie.W dodatku moja dermatolog przepisalami STERYDY zeby zmiejszyc wysyp.Nie wiem czy mam je brac.. Wie ktos co robic?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

fdbcvbcvbgfhfgnn

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. 20 lutego rozpoczęłam kuracje Aknenorminem. 
Zastanawiam się poważnie na tym lekiem, z uwagi na skutki uboczne, jednak zaryzykowałam.. pomyślałam sobie co mnie nie zabije to mnie wzmocni... Lek zażywam niecały miesiąc a już śmiało mogę mówić o efektach:
-krosty przestały mi wyskakiwać, co miesiąc temu było nie do pomyślenia.
-odkąd pamiętam zawsze miałam problem z tłustą cerą, a teraz z dnia na dzień cera mniej mi się przetłuszcza, rano wstaję i mam matowa cerę, co mnie bardzo cieszy
-włosy przestały mi się szybko przetłuszczać, myję ok. co 4 dni

takie efekty w ciągu jednego miesiąc są mocno motywujące na dalszą przyszłość :Big Grin: DDD  

moja kuracja będzie trwać 7 miesięcy, póki co biorę dwie kapsułki dziennie, nie stosuję żadnych pudrów, fluidów,  maści, kremów, żeli itp, ponieważ mogłoby to zapychać pory, więc mijało by się z celem.. 
robiłam dwa razy badania krwi.
jestem cały czas pod okiem dermatologa, mam szczerą nadzieję że wkonću pozbędę sie tego ;; dziadostwa;; i tego tez wam życzę....

może napiszę jeszcze post pod koniec kuracji:PPP buziaki, 3-majcie się, dużo wytrwałości i co najważniejsze cierpliwości....znam to z własnego doświadczania :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## ssucha

Nie jest rewelacyjny, jest beznadziejny, ten lek w ogóle mi nie pomógł!

----------


## misznik

To nie jest lek, odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę Aknenormin już miesiąc i jedyny skutek uboczny, który występuje u mnie to suchość ust, nic więcej, także nie wiem o czym mowa :Wink: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Sprzedam Izotek 20 mg / 30 tabl.
Zapraszam
izotek2014@wp.pl

----------


## piotrek198978

Witam wszystkich!

Kończę kurację aknenorminem i zostały mi niezużyte tabletki. 
Jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany kupnem szczegóły na maila. 
Cena oczywiście przyzwoita.

piotrek-mwo@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że niektórzy straszą wielkimi skutkami ubocznymi... owszem są , bo trudno żeby nie były przy tak silnym leku. Stosowałam go przez 9 m-cy (przeważnie bierze sie go przez 6 m-cy jednak miałam zmnijeszaną dawkę i tak zeszło) walczyłam z trądzikiem przez 10 lat. nie mówiąc o przedziwnych tabletkach , maściach po których ból był niemiłosierny, po czysty spirytus do odkażania, zakazanego wyciskania, żelach peelingach, nie jedzeniu ostrych potraw pieczywa białego, czekolady - bo ponoć zwiększało trądzik , nic nie pomagało.. aż w końcu dotarłam do normalnego dermatologa i przepisał mi aknenormin. wiadomo w ciąże zajść nie wolno ani w trakcie ani szybko po zakończeniu kuracji bo ma to bardzo negatywne skutki uboczne, zero alkoholu innych używek, zero opalania i żadnych kremów. ale warto było. Pierwsze co odczułam to suchość ust, pękanie naczynek w nosie, lekka krew, przytycie, potem problem z przemianą materii co kończyło sie nie miło, ale powtórzę jeszcze raz Warto Było... przez pierwszy miesiąc twarz i okolice miałam czerowne jak spieczony ra na słońcu i uczucie jak by mnie ktoś ciągle smarował masłem albo jakimś tłuszczem, nie fajne uczucie ale to nic. A potem z dnia na dzień cud nad cudem ,trądzik sie nie pojawiał, bolące straszne wykwity zaczęły sie goić i co najważniejsze, nie wiem czy ktoś już o tym pisał praktycznie wszystkie blizny jakie miałam po 10 latach eksperymentów sobie znikały.jako że jestem kobietą i chciałam wyglądać ładnie stosowałąm masę fluidów pudrów , podkładów, korektorów, pełna tapeta... a teraz nic ,kompletnie żadnego pudru. mam ładną buzię bez blizn (może takie malutkie- słabo widoczne ale to mi nie przeszkadza. Jestem już 2 lata po tej kuracji , wszystko wróciło do normy usta, nos, ciało ,trawienie. Jeżeli chodzi o nawroty przez pierwsze kilka miesięcy nic, potem przed okresem kilka ale to góra dwa lub trzy sie pojawiały wypryski ale to nie takie jak przed kuracją, to był raczej takie krostki lekko zaczerwienione, nic szczególnego wystarczył korektor antybakteryjny aby go przykryć na cały dzień. obecnie prawie wogóle nic nie ma, owszem tak jak pisałam wyżej przed okresem ale to nie zawsze. Mimo wszystko stosuje kremy oraz żele z linii La roche effaclar (można je kupic w aptece lub przez internet). Jeśli coś mi wyskoczy wystarczy maść punktowa na noc La roche effaclar A.I. na noc krem Duo a na dzień Mat i trądzik potrafi po jendej nocy zniknąć. Kremy polecam naprawdę, aknenormin też. Wszystkim zaczynającym kurację życzę wytrwałości bo warto odrobinę pocierpieć by potem czuć sie lepiej

----------


## salmana

Aknenormin to ściema i nie polecam bo za te pieniądze można mieć coś skutecznego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich niezdecydowanych. Stosowałam Aknenormin 6 mcy. Skóra barzdo mi się wysuszyła do tego stopnia,  że się pomarszczyłam, ale muszę dodać, ze mam 44lata. Otórz w trakcie przyjmowania bardzo wypadały mi włosy. Pani dermatolog Zarazińska z Gdańska zbagatelizowała ten objaw. Obecnie nie stosuję już leku od lutego 2014 i włosy nadal bardzo/dramatycznie mi wychodzą. Ich objętość zmniejszyła się dramatycznie a włosy nadal wychodzą. Ponadto praca guczołów łojowych wydaje się wracać do stanu sprzed kuracji - znowu wrócił łojotok. Osobiście radzę się BARDZO zastanowić, z dwojga złego lepiej mnieć łojotok, niż być łysym, a wszystko zmierza w tym kierunku!

----------


## marikay

Nie polecam, kiepski lek no i więcej skutków ubocznych wystarczy poczytać sobie ulotkę.

----------


## fabiana78

Odradzam kupno tego leku to kompletne nieporozumienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli coooooooooo ??????????  twoim zdaniem......


> Aknenormin to ściema i nie polecam bo za te pieniądze można mieć coś skutecznego.

----------


## patkansa

Nabijanie ludzi w butelkę

----------


## Trish

Od 4 lat mam problem z trądzikiem, mieszkam w Niemczech poszłam do dermatologów & dostałam wlasnie te tabletki...na początku miałam strasznie suche usta, coraz częściej chciało mi sie pic & duzo spałam, biorę te tabletki niecałe 3miesiace..fakt faktem na początku wychodzą pryszcze ale , pierw musi być gorzej, zeby pozniej było lepiej. Juz po 1miesiacu zaczęły mi schodzić z pleców , zostały sie tylko gdzie niegdzie..co miesiąc robie badania & musze je brać jeszcze przez 6-7 miesięcy...eh mam nadzieje ze mi pomogą, mojej koleżance pomogły, ale nie miała takiego silnego problemu jak ja. Aa tak jest duzo skutków ubocznych, ja mam pare, lekkie wąchania nastroju, silne poczucie winy itp, no jednym słowem, lekkie problemy psychiczne. Ale chodzę do psychologa & jest dobrze, nie chce tych tabletek odstawiać bo boje sie ze to wszystko wróci ze zdwojoną siła... :Smile:  szczerze, polecam je tylko osoba ktore maja juz najgorszy stopień trądziku.. xx

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ze swojej strony mogę polecić. Wcześniej stosowałem wiele różnych środków: maści, tabletki i nic. Aknenormin brałem 7 miesięcy, przez pierwsze 4 podwójną dawkę. Wart swojej ceny. Od tamtej pory a będą to już z 4 lata, mam spokój z pryszczami. 
Z działań ubocznych wystąpiło u mnie tylko wysychanie skóry i ust, musiałem stosować sporo kremu i pomadki, czasami jak potarłem skórę na czole to nieźle piekło ale tylko chwilę. Po alkoholu wysychanie i pieczenie skóry mocno się nasilało, na początku w ogóle nie piłem ale potem jakieś piwo czy wino się zdarzało ale mocno ograniczone. Usta wysychały mi jeszcze z 2 lata po zakończeniu terapii ale teraz już jest ok. Aha i leczenie polecam zacząć na jesień jak jest już mniej słonecznie,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zacząłem mieć problemy z trądzikiem ok.35rż., wcześniej nie miałem, no może jakieś pojedyncze pryszcze w okresie dojrzewania, ale nigdy nie był to jakiś problem...same szybko znikały. Teraz mam 38lat i przez ostatnie 2 lata ciągle mnie sypało na twarzy. Wizyty u dermatologów = kremy,maści, toniki, antybiotyki, dieta, oczyszczanie organizmu...nic nie pomagało. Przed miesiącem zacząłem brać Aknenormin. Po 3 tygodniach masakrycznego trądziku jest poprawa, wyskakują pojedyncze pryszcze. Suchość skóry, warg do zniesienia. Póki co myślę, że warto. Moja dermatolog powiedziała, że trądzik jeśli się pojawi w starszym wieku ;-) hehe, to powinien być leczony agresywnie bo prędzej czy później się tak nasili, że będzie...to co u mnie było. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po terapii i naprawdę nie żałuję. Jeśli walczysz z trądzikiem przez długi czas - nic nie odmienia Twojego życia tak bardzo jak gładka cera... mimo że - fakt faktem - skutki uboczne występują, moje życie zmieniło się. Nie chodzi już nawet o stronę zewnętrzną... czuję się bardziej pewna siebie, czuję się piękna! Pytania? piszcie mojaterapia@onet.pl

----------


## benq99

Trzeba być masochistą żeby lubić się aknenorminem truć, czytajcie ulotki ludzie.

----------


## MaciejW

lek dobry.

----------


## kamila9

Po wpisaniu nazwy tego leku do google pojawiają się same skutki uboczne to chyba powinno coś podpowiadać, to nie lek to raczej zatruwa organizm niż mu pomaga.

----------


## giorgio

Hahaa sprawdziłem i faktycznie pierwsze dwie strony to o działaniach niepożądanych tego leku :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przyjmuję aknenormin od 5 miesięcy. Efekty są rewelacyjne. Niestety jednak jeśli chodzi o efekty uboczne to nie jest bez skazy. Problemów z żołądkeim nie miałam żadnych. Mam jednak suchość ust ale z tym można sobei poradzić. Gorsze jest to, że mocno pogorszył mi się wzrok. Wizytę mam dopiero za 2 tygodnie i zastanawiam się czy nie odstawić leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie dziś moja dermatolog poleciła mi Aknenormin i kazała się zastanowić czy chcę to brać przez pół roku i z tego co czytam to trochę się obawiam skutków ubocznych i tego że lek może być nieskuteczny tak jak niektórzy piszą (o ile to prawda). Mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak jest z koncentracją (mam maturę w maju i jeśli lek ma wpływać niekorzystnie na moją naukę to raczej nie skorzystam)?

----------


## karolka11

Bardzo odradzam ten "lek" jak ktoś ma wątpliwości można wpisać w google aknenormin + skutki uboczne, smutne..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama osobiście stosowałaś, jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## boombast

ja też używałam i zgadzam się z powyższą opinią ty masz inne zdanie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam nie mam zdania bo jeszcze nie stosowałem i chciałem się doradzić ale widzę że ciężko tu o konkretną odpowiedź.

----------


## k2pe

Jak długo trzeba brać ten lek i po którym miesiącu znikają zaczerwienienia na policzku otwarte rany

----------


## mikulina

> Sama osobiście stosowałaś, jakieś doświadczenia?


Każdy szuka pomocy jeśli różne inne środki zawiodły.Ja mam 44 lata i ciągle miałam problemy-tylko dzięki kosmetyczce-mikro,jono,tysiącom oczyszczań,drogim kosmetykom,laserom u dermatologa wyglądałam dobrze.Stosowałam tysiąc maści z antyb-clindacne,epiduo,duac itp.,smarowałam drogimi kremami z wit A one działaly,bo to wit A,,,,Ale kiedy dostawałam guzy w głowie,brodzie bardzo bolace,od których miałam gorączke,Rok bez zmian,zaczelam brać aknenormin i nie uwierzyłam,ze po tygodniu nic nie wyszlo-miałam bole glowy mocne i wysuszone usta,nic oprócz tego.Chodzę do kosmetyczki na maseczki nawilzajace i ampułki.Mam  skórę suchą ale cethapil i krem Yonell nawilzajacy-drogi ale dobry daja rade...Od miesiąca biorę i efekt piorunujący-buzia piękna młoda,bez krosteczki.Nie cierpiałam na krosty roznego rodzaju tylko guzki i może dlatego akne sobie z tym szybko radzi....Jeszcze jedno biore 20 co drugi dzień,doszlam do wniosku,ze wole brac nawet rok ale przy mojej skorze to wystarczy,moze dlatego nie odczuwam dużego dyskomfortu,Zreszta najnowsze badania mowia o tym,ze akne jest najskut w małych ilościach rozłożone w długim czasie

----------


## Nie tutejszy

A orientuje się ktoś jak jest z piciem alkoholu podczas leczenia?

----------


## noodel89

Moja kuracja trwała około 6 miesięcy, w roku 2010, nie wystąpiły żadne skutki uboczne, po dziś dzień, poza wiadomą suchością skóry, ust, a na początku wzmożoną aktywnością trądziku, w trakcie zażywania Aknenormin etc. Trądzik nie powrócił, cieszę się dobrym zdrowiem, wątroba i krew w porządku. Jestem dawcą krwi i zdrów jak ryba. Wszelkie efekty uboczne zawarte na ulotce czy inne zależą faktycznie od organizmu i odporności. I wiadomo, odpowiednia dieta, zdrowsze nawyki żywieniowe, pomagają. Jeśli odpowiednio dokarmiamy swoje ciało, tym lepiej ono funkcjonuje i podejmuje walkę z chorobą. W trakcie kuracji piłem bardzo dużo wody, zresztą jak zwykle, to też oszczędziło mi mękę z ciągłym uczuciem suchości.

----------


## noodel89

Co do używek w trakcie kuracji, powiem tak: palenie papierosów i alkohol w niektórych przypadkach nasilają problem trądziku, tak jak ostre potrawy, dla innych czekolada, a dla jeszcze innych niekorzystne są owoce cytrusowe. W większości jest to bardzo indywidualne co komuś szkodzi. Wszystko zależy od organizmu, jak wcześniej już napisałem. Powtórzę tylko: odpowiednio odżywione ciało, lepiej walczy. Ja na czas kuracji odstawiłem piwo, itp., żeby nie wysilać dodatkowo wątroby.

----------


## mikulina

> A orientuje się ktoś jak jest z piciem alkoholu podczas leczenia?


alkohol mi nie szkodzi-tzn wypijam koniaczek,whiski w umiarze jest ok,natomiast zadnych win

----------


## hillatra

Moim zdaniem zagrożeniem dla zdrowia jest branie Aknenorminu nie trzeba go z niczym łączyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 6 lat zmagam sie z tradzikiem, poczatkowo spokojnie dalo sie to zniesc. DO CZASU,od miesiaca nie moge na siebie patrzec.To co mi sie zaczelo dziac na twarzy jest po prostu koszmarem. Zaczelam brac ten lek,leciala mi  krew z nosa  i duzo spalam. Biore dopiero drugi tydzien i mam STRASZNY wysyp.Nie wiem co to bedzie.W dodatku moja dermatolog przepisalami STERYDY zeby zmiejszyc wysyp.Nie wiem czy mam je brac.. Wie ktos co robic?


na początku jest wysyp bo tabletki oczyszczają wszystkie zatkane pory, jak lek już wszystko wyrzuci spod skóry wtedy czas na gojenie i po kuracji :Smile:

----------


## Andzrej

Ja jestem teraz na trzeciej kuracji.... Pierwszy raz brałem bo miałem straszny trądzik na plechach, potem wrócił jak zmutowany na twarz i zostawił blizny, 5 miesięcy spokoju i Znowu mega wysyp .... No coz życie

----------


## mikulina

> Ja jestem teraz na trzeciej kuracji.... Pierwszy raz brałem bo miałem straszny trądzik na plechach, potem wrócił jak zmutowany na twarz i zostawił blizny, 5 miesięcy spokoju i Znowu mega wysyp .... No coz życie


Z tym wysypem to jest różnie-ja nie miałam żadnego,wprost przeciwnie po zażyciu paru tabletek rewelacja,nic wyciszona skóra.Jest zasada przed wzięciem akne wygoić do maxa skórę tzn,antybiotyki,smarowidła oczyszczanie u kometyczki i w dobrym stanie zacząc brać akne,skora nie wyleczona zacznie sypać i mogą być blizny,,,,A z tym wysypem na nowo to mysle,że problem leży w różnych czynnikach,stres na pewno żle podziała na skore.Ja jestem zwolenniczką brania akne nawet rok ale male dawki.Pozdrawiam,A tak na marginesie-akne oprócz gojenia,niwelowania blizn,bardzo odmładza,zmarszczki giną to cud,,,,żadne kremy nie pomogą tak jak wit A do wewnątrz.Wytrwałosci

----------


## baśka2222

No nie wiem uważam że Aknenormin to bardzo nie udany lek i próbuje się go wybielać bo kupę kasy w niego władowali. Lekarze go przepisują bo są dobrze wynagradzani i taki biznes w kółko. Jest dużo lepszych i bezpiecznych przede wszystkim lekarstw. Akne odradzam!

----------


## danusia2

Zgadzam się z tobą w 100% ja mam bardzo ciężką przeprawę z aknenorminem i nie chcę żeby inni powtarzali moje błędy.

----------


## mikulina

> Zgadzam się z tobą w 100% ja mam bardzo ciężką przeprawę z aknenorminem i nie chcę żeby inni powtarzali moje błędy.


Uważam,ze to indywidualne podejście-ja jestem lekiem oczarowana-setkami  unidoksow,metranidazoli zniszczyłam zęby-muialam implanty wstawiać,,,Trzeba jesc cynk,wit z grupy B,witaminę H to dodatkowe suplementy przy akne  wpływające na cere,,,,od 4 miesięcy budzę się i nie mam ani jednej krostki buzia wygładzona jak u niemowlaka,wlosy piękne grube ani jeden nie wypada,jestem przewrazliwiona tylko na zapach,,,,Mam całą skóre śliczna, nawet malej kroteczki na ciele-dekolcie,aż niemożliwe,bo każdy ma jakąs krostke nawet potówke,a tu nic...Jem tony ryb warzyw owoców,duszone miesa-pije kawe ...Trzeba spróbować,nie można ludzi zastraszać,,,,witamine a kosmetyczki wprowadzają gleboko w skore i dlatego efekty sa rewelacyjne a tu żeby pozbyć się z rożnych miejsc krostek trzeba polykac,Ja miesiącami nie używam podkladow maluje tylko oczy i jest czadowo...Nie mogę utyć to jedyny problem a waze 50 kg czasem nawet mniej akne tak działa-gubi się wagę...

----------


## ginkoFe2

to nie jest podejście to negatywne obiektywne skutki używania tego środka, który po prostu jest bardzo niebezpieczny!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę ten lek od grudnia, po dwóch tygodniach stosowania miałam wysyp (nigdy takiego nie miałam, krosty były wszędzie-czoło, pod nosem, broda-gdzie wcześniej miałam tylko na policzkach), później zeszło wszystko. Jak się uspokoiło to znowu nastąpił wysyp w lutym (także przyczynił się stres przed egzaminami), trwał dwa tygodnie. Po tym zeszło mi wszystko, nie mam żadnych nowych krost, cera jest co raz bardziej gładka ale lekko zaczerwieniona na policzkach. Zostało mi jeszcze dwa miesiące stosowania leku. Lekarz nie przewiduje już żadnego wysypu. Oczy się wysuszają, trzeba cały czas je nawilżać. Nie wolno zakładać soczewek, ale ja zakładam na krótko, póxniej zmieniam na okulary. Usta pękają (najlepiej smarować wazeliną). Cerę smaruję kremem Cetaphil (cena ok. 40zł), do tego emulsja do przemywania twarzy Cetaphil (ok.40zł) oraz inne mleczka do demakijażu nawilżające. Kiedyś musiałam być włosy codziennie, dziś je myje raz na 6 dni.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo silny lek. Ja zażywałem go przez 4 mies + osłona essenciale forte, pomogło, bardzo wysusza skórę, bez kremów nawilżających i pomadki do ust się nie obejdzie

----------


## bitemAsk

używałam dokładnie tak jak kazał lekarz. po skończonym leczeniu mam dwa razy więcej pryszczy niż miałam wcześniej odradzam!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za: wyleczył trądzik który miałem od dzieciństwa, oporny na wszelkie inne leki. W 2010 lepszego nie było, teraz ponoć są.

Przeciw: 
- silne przesuszenie skóry w trakcie leczenia.
- trwałe zmiany psychiczne które są spowodowane prawdopodobnie tym lekiem, utrzymujące się pomimo 5 lat od zakończenia terapii, od jakiegoś czasu leczę się psychiatrycznie kwasem walproinowym: skłonność do wybuchów, impulsywność, epizody depresyjne, które nie zdarzały się przed rozpoczęciem terapii. Widać jestem tym jednym na 10.000. 
Wybór każdy musi dokonać samodzielnie.

----------


## jurekdd

Ja polecam bazę z rzetelnymi informacji na temat skuteczności i działania leków, którą znajdziecie tutaj znamlek.pl. To baza opinii dotyczących zażywanych przez internatów leków i suplementów diety, stosowanych kosmetyków medycznych a nawet świadczonych przez lekarzy usług. Często tam zaglądam i wybieram tylko cieszące się najlepszą opinią produkty.

----------


## alapassa

Ja jestem bardzo niezadowolona z powodu tego co doświadczyłam w związku z zażywaniem tego leku, dużo skutków ubocznych no i niewyleczony trądzik po miesiącach stosowania. Odradzam.

----------


## bassik

ja skończyłam brać akne miesiąc temu-jest rewelacyjnie-nic nie wychodzi,nawet zaskórniki,cera piękna a do tego niesamowicie odmłodzona.Stwierdzilam,że dla podtrzymania kuracji raz w tygodniu będę brać lek.Nie mam zadnych objawów niepożądanych,ludzie bzdury pisza o mnóstwie powikłań.Nie wiem z czego wynikają te ciągłe nagonki na to,że lek jest zły.Mnie uratował,ciągłe guzy,ciągłe czyraki,od nich gorączka,zrezygnowałam nawet z pracy,żeby nie  dbałośc o cerę i mnóstwo pieniędzy to nie byłoby fajnie.Teraz wyglądam pięknie,mam mnóstwo chęci i wszystkim będę polecać,bo tony wydanych pieniędzy na maści antyb nic nie dadza,,,,Wyniki badań mam rewelacyjne,zreszta całe zycie jem bardzo zdrowo

----------


## gesillo

dokładnie mówiąc Epiduo, radzę spytać lekarza bo może zamiast kombinowania z tym można w prosty i szybko sposób pozbyć się pryszczy!

----------


## bassik

> dokładnie mówiąc Epiduo, radzę spytać lekarza bo może zamiast kombinowania z tym można w prosty i szybko sposób pozbyć się pryszczy!


Epiduo jest ok,ale leczenie trądziku w opornych przypadkach nie jest możliwe smarowidłami typu-epiduo,dalacin,clindacne itp.Ja stosowałam kremy z wit a z jednej z droższych firm ns swiecie environ,,,Trądzik leczą wewnętrznie retinoidy typu akne,izotek itd.,tylko wersja wewnętrzna jest skuteczna na lata,,,smarowidła nie leczą przyczyny,tylko na pewien czas goją,zagłuszają

----------


## yettoo

Powiem tak dla mnie relacja Aknenormin - trądzik jest taka że jedno nie wpływa na drugie . Próbowałam się nim leczyć ale bez skutecznie. Nic. Zero jakiegokolwiek efektu. No może w trakcie było ich przez chwilę więcej (pryszczy). Krótko - nie polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to mnie pocieszyliscie z tym lekiem ale dzieki za uwagi bo mialam zamiar go kupic po 13 latach walczenia z tradzikiem pozostane przy swoim tetralysal.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja używałam już tyle kremów, żelu, domowe sposoby też nie do końca na mnie działały. Znajoma gdzies wyczytała na forum o Alaclarin i czytajac skład o różnych ekstraktach pomyślałam, że moze być ok no i po kilku tygodniach pomógł mi zwalczyć krosty.

----------


## kamiolaxx

Jeżeli to jest zabawa dokończ zdanie to Aknenormin na trądzik nie pomaga. Miała bardzo nie miłe historie po nim i na serio to nie jest wartościowy lek są inne skuteczniejsze.

----------


## bussinesfi33

Aknenormin na trądzik... nie działa.

----------


## pulajan2

oczywiście że nie działa to wiadomo nie od dzisiaj, sprawdźcie sobie inne wątki na tema tego leku :Frown: (( słabo na samą myśl o tym jak sobie przypominam moje leczenie tym g..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od 6 lat zmagam sie z tradzikiem, poczatkowo spokojnie dalo sie to zniesc. DO CZASU,od miesiaca nie moge na siebie patrzec.To co mi sie zaczelo dziac na twarzy jest po prostu koszmarem. Zaczelam brac ten lek,leciala mi  krew z nosa  i duzo spalam. Biore dopiero drugi tydzien i mam STRASZNY wysyp.Nie wiem co to bedzie.W dodatku moja dermatolog przepisalami STERYDY zeby zmiejszyc wysyp.Nie wiem czy mam je brac.. Wie ktos co robic?


Biorę ten lek od 10 m-cy. Przez 7 dni rano i wieczorem, potem przerwa przez 3 tygodnie i cykl od nowa. Występuje tylko suchość ust, ale na to pomaga zwykły krem. Kuracja daje efekt.

----------


## cesska

Stosował ktoś może krem qcera? Słyszałam z kolei , że ten jest dobry.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

myslalem ze wysram watrobe po tym leku
i zaczelo mi wypydac lewe oko po trzy miesiecznej kuracje
ale jade dalej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi aknenormin pomogļ - niestety tylko rok mialam wzgledny spokoj -teraz znow sie zaczyna ale nie tak jak kiedys wiec na plus. badania po ponad pol roku w normie. ze skutkow ubocznych....jedynie delikatnie obeschniete usta w trakcie brania i wlosy mi sie juz nie przetluszczaja jak kiedys

----------


## mysznix

Na prawdę nie zastanawiajcie się tylko śmiało do apteki po Epiduo, super opcja na trądzik! Działa!

----------


## towamua92

Dla mnie aknenormin to naprawdę gruba ściema, mam po nim same problemy. Wystarczy poczytać skutki uboczne na ulotce. Odradzam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ,
Acnenormin brałam w 2009r z rewewlacyjnym efektem do tej pory  , żadnych pryszczy guzów jak to miało miejsce przez kilka lat .Skutki uboczne to indywidualna sprawa, inne maści  tabletki też nie są zdrowe . Ja polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam czy ma ktoś do sprzedania axotret izotek lub aknenormin nie starczy mi tabletek do następnej wizyty u dermatologa help!!!!

----------


## ochrona

sprzedam aknenormin10mg tel663579583

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również nie polecam!! :[

----------


## marlenawos

a ja jestem zwolenniczka nowych rozwiazan i tak sobie czytalam ostatnio sporo w internecie o takich i znalazlam Aqua Sure H2 czyli oczyszczanie wodorowe polaczone z hydro peelingiem znacie moze cos takiego? Ktoras z Was byla i moze pochwalic sie efektami? Bede bardzo wdzieczna za opinie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serio sprzedajeesz komus lek? Wiesz ze to jest nielegalne?
Nie polecam Acne, najgorsze co moze byc. Lepiej juz wziąc sobie jakieś dobre kremy i serum np. Sevolium i trochę więcej czasu poświęcić na pielęgnację niż cierpieć z powodu masakrycznego wysypu czy bólu mięśni masakra..

----------


## Rućka

Czemu mnie to nie zaskakuje że w sumie ktoś poleca coś z tak marnym składem....  nie wypowiem się w sumie jak z tym sewolium bo niestety ale nie widze nigdzie żadnego inci pełnego tego kremu. Jest ktoś w stanie coś powiedzieć co tam jest?

----------


## Ten_Typ_MAZ

Masz inci: Aqua, Propanediol, Glycerin, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Algin, Glycyrrhiza Glabra Root Extract, Calendula Officinalis Extract, Viola Tricolor Extract, Salix Alba Bark Extract, Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Extract, Lecithin, D-panthenol, Sorbitol, Citric Acid, Zinc PCA, Colloidal Gold, Phenoxyethanol, Ethylhexylglycerin, Citrus Limon Peel Oil, Nelumbo Nucifera Oil, Rosa Damascena Flower Oil, Santalum Album Oil  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na trądzik to najlepiej leczyć się w WellDerm w Warszawie, ja tam wyleczyłam się z trądziku i już od miesięcy ciesze się czystą skórą  :Smile: . Tam przez całe leczenie opiekowali się mną dermatolodzy, przez cały proces "prowadzili mnie za rączkę", czułam, ze byłam w świetnych rękach i faktycznie mi pomogli, jestem im niesamowicie wdzięczna, bardzo ich polecam.

----------


## exi

U mnie o wiele lepsze działanie dał Niverosin - są to tabletki które stosuje się jako suplement diety. Wcześniej brałam wiele róznych tabletek, jednak moim zdaniem te są najlepsze oraz dają najskuteczniejsze rezultaty. Zdecydowanie spełniły moje oczekiwania. Wczesniej używała ich moja siostra, potem podkradłam jej dwa blistry, po miesiącu widziałam lekką poprawę swojej cery, zastanawiałam się wtedy czy nie jest to przypadkiem placebo  :Wink:  Jednak postanowilam na próbę kupić sobie pełne opakowanie i dalej kontynuować terapię. Po dwóch miesiacach znaczne ograniczenie produkcji sebum na twarzy, skóra tak mocno się nie błyszczała. Jak również wyskakiwało mi o wiele mniej wyprysków. 
Aktualnie biorę tabletki już wiele miesięcy, skórę mam zdecydowanie lepszą. Okazuje się, że ta wewnętrzna pielęgnacja daje o wiele lepsze rezultaty niż pielęgnacja od zewnątrz.

----------


## KrystianMAJ

Bardzo dobry dermatolog przyjmuje w poradni Centrum Medyczne Tysiąclecie. Polecam udać się tam i skonsultować swoją dolegliwość. Ja skutecznie wyleczyłem tam trądzik.

----------

